# Kirkland, good or bad food?



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Is this the food you buy at Costco? I have heard and I don't know for sure if this is true but the Costco dog food is not the best quality. I would just ask around and then watch your dog to see how they do.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I know people who buy Kirkland for their dogs. And their dogs are VERY healthy. My barn lady has three shepherds (2 are 13 years old and the other is 14). All three are on Kirkland. 

It's not really my personal choice, but I don't have a financial problem spending $30 every other month for a 15lb bag of dog food (I like my guy to eat fresher kibble, so I never buy bigger bags than that).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would hold off on buying the Lamb & Rice, especially canned - there are some as of yet unproven reports of potential problems


http://sunbearblogsquad.org/2012/02/29/kirkland-canned-lamb-and-rice-dog-food-may-need-recall/

TruthaboutPetFood.com


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

My co worker has been feeding her golden this for the last 13 years. Again it is whatever works for your individual dog.


----------



## Mr.X (Dec 6, 2011)

Kirkland food is great, especially for the price.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kirkland*

We are feeding Tucker and Tonka Kirkland Lamb and Rice dry food.
We were getting Eukanuba from the vet but the price went crazy-like $53 a bag and then we changed to Purina for awhile. 
After losing my job over 2 years ago, we just can't afford the HIGHER prices anymore.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> We are feeding Tucker and Tonka Kirkland Lamb and Rice dry food.
> We were getting Eukanuba from the vet but the price went crazy-like $53 a bag and then we changed to Purina for awhile.
> After losing my job over 2 years ago, we just can't afford the HIGHER prices anymore.


Yea, i know how that goes! ive also been unemployed for over 2 years, it sucks  hopefully things will change soon tho with a store opening near me, but not gonna hold my breath


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Kirkland is a middle of the road food. It's not the best and it's not the worst. If your dog is doing ok on it go with it.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have fed Kirkland Lamb and Rice for years. Mine seem to do very well on it. Having three to feed, a forty lb. bag goes quickly.


----------

